# Koi auf einmal weg :-(



## Spranta (30. Sep. 2008)

Gestern habe ich meine Kois alle noch schön gefüttert. Als ich dann ne Stunde später noch mal nach den Fischen gucken gegangen bin  mußte ich feststellen das ein Koi (ca.25-30cm) weg war.  
Mein Teich ist ein reiner Koiteich mit steilen Wänden ca 1,5 m tief und einer Stufe wo meine Seerosen stehen mit 70cm Tiefe. Ringsum habe ich Steine (ca. 40-50cm im Durchmesser) stehen die halb im Wasser sind.

Kann sich trotzdem ein __ Reiher an mein Koi vergangen haben?


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*

Hallo

Also es kann mehrere Möglichkeiten geben, warum der Fisch verschwunden ist. Der __ Reiher wäre natürlich das schlimmste.
Es kann auch sein, das er sich irgendwo versteckt hat, wo du ihn nicht sehen kannst.
Ich habe bei mir im Teich z.b. eine Folienfalte, da haben sich meine Kois gerne immer versteckt wo sie noch kleiner waren.
 Mittlerweile sind sie aber zu groß. 
Man hat einige oft mehrere Tage nicht gesehen.

Einfach mal beobachten, vielleicht taucht er wieder auf.


----------



## guenter (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*

Hallo Spranta,

warte erst mal ab, hat sich sicher versteckt.

Bei mir war auch einer "weg", ka wohin. Nun ist er doch wieder da.


----------



## Spranta (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Also es kann mehrere Möglichkeiten geben, warum der Fisch verschwunden ist. Der __ Reiher wäre natürlich das schlimmste.
> Es kann auch sein, das er sich irgendwo versteckt hat, wo du ihn nicht sehen kannst.
> ...




Mein Teich ist sehr klar und im Moment auch nur sehr wenige Pflanzen drin.
An die Folienfalten habe ich auch gedacht aber da paßt er nicht rein. Er ist defenetiv nicht mehr im Teich. 
Fischen Reiher auch vom Rand? Im Teich kann er ja nicht stehen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*

hi 
ich teile die meinung der beiden auch.

ein kleiner war bei mir auch mal tage verschwunden.
durch zufall endeckte ich ihn dann eingeklemmt in einer falte wieder.:? 
ich weiß nicht ob es geschaft hätte, sich selbst zu befreien.
am besten auch mal solche "fallen" kontrollieren.

edit: zu langsam


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*

hi


> Fischen __ Reiher auch vom Rand? Im Teich kann er ja nicht stehen.



klar, wenn deine kois zahm sind schwimmen die auch noch zu dem hin.:? 

habt ihr auch katzen in der nähe?


----------



## Spranta (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> 
> klar, wenn deine kois zahm sind schwimmen die auch noch zu dem hin.:?
> ...



Ja haben wir, aber als ich noch ein kleinen Teich hatte war so eine Katze Stammgast:evil  aber die hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 
Die hat sich auch nur die kleinen gehollt. 
Und jetzt auch noch mein größten und schönsten Koi.


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*

Hm also ich bezweifele, das eine Katze die Kraft hat vom Ufer einen 25-30cm Koi zu fischen.
Ein __ Fischreiher wäre denkbar aber dann müssten die anderen Fische ziemlich aufgescheucht bzw. unruhig sein.
Kannst du so was bei deinen Fischen beobachten?

Man soll nicht unterschätzen, wie gut sich ein Fisch manchmal verstecken kann.


----------



## rainthanner (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*

Hallo,

eine durchaus denkbare und auch sehr häufige Ursache für das verschwinden von Koi dieser Größe/Kleine ist: 
Das Fischlein gerät in die Skimmerleitung oder aber auch in den Bodenablauf. 
Bei einer herkömmlichen Filteranlage sollte der Fisch dann auch in der Vorfilterung landen. Wenn er nicht in einem 87°-Bogen stecken bleibt.  

Die Folienfalte wäre auch denkbar, hast du aber schon ausgeschlossen. 

Das ist natürlich schon noch eine Größe, die der __ Reiher, Marder, Katze & Co auch mitnehmen.  


Bin mal gespannt, wie und ob es sich auflöst. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Spranta (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hm also ich bezweifele, das eine Katze die Kraft hat vom Ufer einen 25-30cm Koi zu fischen.
> Ein __ Fischreiher wäre denkbar aber dann müssten die anderen Fische ziemlich aufgescheucht bzw. unruhig sein.
> Kannst du so was bei deinen Fischen beobachten?
> 
> Man soll nicht unterschätzen, wie gut sich ein Fisch manchmal verstecken kann.



Ne die anderen schwimmen ganz normal. Als früher die Katze zu gange war haben die sich immer mehrere Tage am Grund versteckt sich kaum bewegt und hinter jeder Pflanze versteckt. Ok Im Moment haben Sie auch kaum eine Chance sich irgendwo zu verstecken aber  jetzt schwimmen Sie halt ob nichts gewesen wäre. 
Ich glaub nicht das er sich irgendwo versteckt hat. Der Teich ist jetzt ca. 2 Monate alt und es sind nur minimal Pflanzen drin. In den Falten habe ich auch schon nachgesehen.


----------



## 2mazz (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*

Hallo,
kann es nicht sein dass er sich irgendwo eingequetscht hat? bei mir haben die fische während des Balzrituals so wild zwischen den steinen hantiert, dass sie sich verschoben haben und einer eingeklemmt wurde!
mfg thomas


----------



## koimen (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*

Hallo...

Bei mir war es wie Rainer bereits gesagt hatte: 
Der kleinste 20-30cm' ist durch die DN110 Rohre in den Vorfilter gespült worden!!! Hatte zuerst auch ein Schrecken......den grösseren beim Umsetzen (Kein anständigen Kescher und Umsetzschlauch damals gehabt)....ist mir doch glatt auf die Gartenplatten gefallen. 

Nun ein Jahr später schwimmt mein "Kleiner" zufrieden im Koitteiche.....

Hatte damals den Spalt verringern müssen bei ca. 14° WT!!!!!Das ist mir auch ziemlich in die Knochen gefahren....


----------



## Spranta (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi auf einmal weg :-(*



			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> 
> Bei mir war es wie Rainer bereits gesagt hatte:
> Der kleinste 20-30cm' ist durch die DN110 Rohre in den Vorfilter gespült worden!!! Hatte zuerst auch ein Schrecken......den grösseren beim Umsetzen (Kein anständigen Kescher und Umsetzschlauch damals gehabt)....ist mir doch glatt auf die Gartenplatten gefallen.
> ...



Der Spalt am BA ist nur knappe 2cm extra wegen den kleinen Fischen. Im Vorfilter (bei mit eine Regentonne wo die Pumpe drin steht) ist bis jetzt noch kein koi aufgetaucht.


----------

